# My misc mice



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, lets see if I can attach pics properly... Let me know what you think.

This is my buck, if I understand right he is beige? 









My black, very pregnant doe:









This is another one of the does, is she lilac?









The surprise in my first litter, a bad colored blue doe with long hair, I think. The doe was brown and the buck is the one pictured above. Now, am I correct in understand breeding this doe with a black buck might make a better blue in the next generations? 

























This is the above doe's brothers, the brown one is just like their mother. 









These last 2 boys confuse me, any suggestion? They are 2 weeks old and the only survivors of a litter of 6, I'm crossing my fingers they make it because the first one pictured looks interesting.

























Is this guy a dove? He's got black eyes...

















There, that's most of my mice at the moment. Let me know if I got the colors wrong, I'm still learning the differences and some are confusing. I would like to breed that blue doe when she gets old enough, any suggestions on how I should go about doing it? Do I cross her with her black brother or, their parents just had another litter, all boys I believe, do I wait and see if one of the three blues look better than her and breed them?

Thanks,
Amethyst


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The little one curled up in your hand is a sooty (ie poor) recessive yellow.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow love the blue and the little yellow one so cute


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

the last two pics are verry interesting.

the last one is think will be a Blue Agouti (A- dd) it will be get a broun colour when it's become adult.
and the pic bevore will be an blue agouti umbrouse... so the ticking on the side are verry ...ähm... (in german it means leicht, wenig, andeutungsweise !?)
and on the Back it will be verry dark.

you can this only see when the mice are ticked cout
agouti tan umbrouse baby








here cinnamon umbrouse









Blue Babys are often verry light. and Blue agouti seams like a little yellow tuoch.
here are blue and blue agouti with 2 weeks

































blue agouti with 4 weeks








it get be more broun like blue you can see









Blue Agouti Buck with 10 weeks









and blue agouti satin








and blue satin so you can see the differents









mel


----------

